# How to bring yourself down after coke



## grasscropper (Feb 15, 2015)

Any suggestins that would allow me to sleep?


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 15, 2015)

Drink Sprite next time?


----------



## grasscropper (Feb 15, 2015)

Yup your'e right or smoke a j


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 15, 2015)

Eat something. Don't take opiates or drink.

Good luck.


----------



## Beezcheeze (Feb 15, 2015)

Smoke some bud. Drink some hot tea listen to some chill music. I had a hard time comin down last time I tried it. Kept me up with anxiety n shit never again.


----------



## grasscropper (Feb 15, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Eat something. Don't take opiates or drink.
> 
> Good luck.


NEVER uusually hungryafter doing a gram of Blow


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 15, 2015)

I never have a hard time coming down off coke. I lay in bed for a while, fall asleep for like 30 minutes, wake up for 5 minutes, fall asleep for another 30, wake up for 5, and usually fall asleep for good after that.

I can eat on good blow too. I'm a weirdo.


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 15, 2015)

Valium enema does the trick for me.


----------



## grasscropper (Feb 15, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> I never have a hard time coming down off coke. I lay in bed for a while, fall asleep for like 30 minutes, wake up for 5 minutes, fall asleep for another 30, wake up for 5, and usually fall asleep for good after that.
> 
> I can eat on good blow too. I'm a weirdo.


Well I am settling down somewhat....too old for this! Had another beer and took some gravol .


----------



## grasscropper (Feb 15, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Valium enema does the trick for me.


OUT of my clonazepamn...


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 15, 2015)

I do a weak pharma version of a speedball every now and then, hydrocodone and coke at the same time...But I never fuck with needles...And the number one way people OD and die from drugs is Drinking and coke all night, then Hydrocodone to go to sleep...Just don't wake up...

How old is too old, bro?


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 15, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Valium enema does the trick for me.


Wow..long time no,um,see?


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 15, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Wow..long time no,um,see?


0_0!! Happy valentimes bro.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 15, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> 0_0!! Happy valentimes bro.


Word.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Feb 15, 2015)

Just keep doing more till u run out. Thats the only way to calm down


----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 15, 2015)

Take some Valium.
Pin it is great to see you!


----------



## Kervork (Feb 15, 2015)

Start at 7am next time. Works with LSD too.


----------



## docter (Feb 15, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Valium enema does the trick for me.


Does that burn?


----------



## BWG707 (Feb 15, 2015)

Valium while on coke was one of my favorite combos. Takes the edge off but you still feel the "rush" from the coke.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 15, 2015)

brown liqour and or ambian. not really good to mix


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 15, 2015)

grasscropper said:


> Any suggestins that would allow me to sleep?


smoke some indica dude don't fuck wit no pills


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 15, 2015)

I've always liked PUSSY.


----------



## Alienwidow (Feb 15, 2015)

always keep a bottle of sleeping pills in your medicine cabinet. coke, speed, molly, acid, shrooms, whatever. if at three in the morning when your drunk off your ass you suddenly sober up thanks to a bad drug decision, and then go oh shit i have to be up in less than eight hours you can just pop a couple and have a way better chance of sleeping than just violent masterbation alone.


----------



## Milovan (Feb 15, 2015)

Ha ha you shouldn't have to come down off Coke at all lol.
Real pure Coke has zero speed and you could get completely
blasted out of your mind lay your head down and fall asleep
instantly if you had real Coke that is!


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 15, 2015)

If 


Alienwidow said:


> always keep a bottle of sleeping pills in your medicine cabinet. coke, speed, molly, acid, shrooms, whatever. if at three in the morning when your drunk off your ass you suddenly sober up thanks to a bad drug decision, and then go oh shit i have to be up in less than eight hours you can just pop a couple and have a way better chance of sleeping than just violent masterbation alone.


if you can't sleep on molly,acid,or shrooms,well,I'm sorry...
I get my best sleep tripping...


----------



## grasscropper (Feb 15, 2015)

Beezcheeze said:


> Smoke some bud. Drink some hot tea listen to some chill music. I had a hard time comin down last time I tried it. Kept me up with anxiety n shit never again.


Ya that's it for me. Too OLD for that shit. I did fall asleep but today I am FULL of anxiety. And that is a horrible feeling.


----------



## CC Dobbs (Feb 15, 2015)

grasscropper said:


> Any suggestins that would allow me to sleep?


A gun to the head would work


----------



## grasscropper (Feb 15, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> I do a weak pharma version of a speedball every now and then, hydrocodone and coke at the same time...But I never fuck with needles...And the number one way people OD and die from drugs is Drinking and coke all night, then Hydrocodone to go to sleep...Just don't wake up...
> 
> How old is too old, bro?


52... bra.. not bro..stupid of me to have gotten into that.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 15, 2015)

couple of vodka and tonics takes the edge off for me. Valium works too. I never had a problem eating on bump either.


----------



## grasscropper (Feb 15, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> couple of vodka and tonics takes the edge off for me. Valium works too. I never had a problem eating on bump either.


I can NEVER eat if I use it. But thankfully I am starving today and will not be indulging again any time soon.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 15, 2015)

thanks, now I want some!


----------



## grasscropper (Feb 15, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> thanks, now I want some!


Seemed lke a good idea at the time! Speedy shit....


----------



## canndo (Feb 15, 2015)

If you are doung even clean blow you will dry out your sinuses. You keep bumping but lots of the powder just slowly disolves, so you cant sleep.

Flush your nose about an hour befor you want to quit, saline is best. Then do it again every twenty minutes. You shouldnt have too much trouble sleeping.

But watch it, that first flush can put you into a heart throbbing sweating frenzy.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 15, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> 0_0!! Happy valentimes bro.


----------



## BWG707 (Feb 15, 2015)

I firmly believe that flushing saved my nose. Good idea when consuming lots of coke for extended periods of time.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 15, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> I've always liked PUSSY.


unless they got the ol meat curtains on the go, also known as meat flaps


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 15, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> unless they got the ol meat curtains on the go, also known as meat flaps


Light switch, young buck...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 15, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Light switch, young buck...


lmao its all the same in dark


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 15, 2015)

Thats true from both aspects,don't forget ..


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 15, 2015)

i don't see why ppl do coke anyways i found that acid was better stimulant wise and it aint addictive as fuck like coke. i think its just the snorting factor why ppl like it so much


----------



## grasscropper (Feb 15, 2015)

canndo said:


> If you are doung even clean blow you will dry out your sinuses. You keep bumping but lots of the powder just slowly disolves, so you cant sleep.
> 
> Flush your nose about an hour befor you want to quit, saline is best. Then do it again every twenty minutes. You shouldnt have too much trouble sleeping.
> 
> But watch it, that first flush can put you into a heart throbbing sweating frenzy.


Makes sense this does.. I buy Hydrasense for a dry nose.. and at -24 it's as cold and dry as can be. I also have saline. My beak is killing me today burning like hell and sore. Did we do a lot... we a gram between 2 of us. Most I have done in probably 20 years. And do it like every 5 years if that these days. Why does the flushing make your heart throb.. residual? Or burn? It's dried out my sinuses for sure.


----------



## grasscropper (Feb 15, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> unless they got the ol meat curtains on the go, also known as meat flaps


I nearly fell off the chair laughing when a male friend called them "butterflies"... NOT me tho! hahaha


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 15, 2015)

grasscropper said:


> Makes sense this does.. I buy Hydrasense for a dry nose.. and at -24 it's as cold and dry as can be. I also have saline. My beak is killing me today burning like hell and sore. Did we do a lot... we a gram between 2 of us. Most I have done in probably 20 years. And do it like every 5 years if that these days. Why does the flushing make your heart throb.. residual? Or burn? It's dried out my sinuses for sure.


My lady and I kill a gram in about 4 hours when we're just chillin. A quarter lasts us about a week.


----------



## grasscropper (Feb 15, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> My lady and I kill a gram in about 4 hours when we're just chillin. A quarter lasts usb about a week.


Ya that was over the course of about 4 hours watching BreakingBad on Netflix. A quarter gram last a week?


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 15, 2015)

grasscropper said:


> Ya that was over the course of about 4 hours watching BreakingBad on Netflix. A quarter gram last a week?


Haha...a quarter ounce


----------



## grasscropper (Feb 15, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Haha...a quarter ounce


OHHHH my god how are u able to get up for work!!! I'd be dead i think. So you indulge often


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 15, 2015)

grasscropper said:


> OHHHH my god how are u able to get up for work!!! I'd be dead i think. So you indulge often


Well, it's not a daily habit. We try to go a couple months at least between using. But we just set a time that we have to stop doing it by, and stop. Allowing for time to come down.


----------



## grasscropper (Feb 15, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Well, it's not a daily habit. We try to go a couple months at least between using. But we just set a time that we have to stop doing it by, and stop. Allowing for time to come down.


Yeah... what we did when were were young... Now I just use sporatically if we come across it.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 16, 2015)

In my coke days,I'd go thru a quarter oz in a night/next morning by myself...never got strung out,just had it like that at that moment in my life...was fun but never again...


----------



## canndo (Feb 16, 2015)

grasscropper said:


> Makes sense this does.. I buy Hydrasense for a dry nose.. and at -24 it's as cold and dry as can be. I also have saline. My beak is killing me today burning like hell and sore. Did we do a lot... we a gram between 2 of us. Most I have done in probably 20 years. And do it like every 5 years if that these days. Why does the flushing make your heart throb.. residual? Or burn? It's dried out my sinuses for sure.


The powder disolves all at once and goes into your bloodstream.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 16, 2015)

i never want to do that stuff again though i know i'll never stop, i tend to have an addictive personalty

gotta love it though, fuck. maybe once or twice a month when im older and i can actually afford it


----------



## grasscropper (Feb 16, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i never want to do that stuff again though i know i'll never stop, i tend to have an addictive personalty
> 
> gotta love it though, fuck. maybe once or twice a month when im older and i can actually afford it


I also have an addictive personality, so I try to stay clear of situations where I know it will be an issue. Didnt' think the words "chill" and coke could go together.


----------



## grasscropper (Feb 16, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> In my coke days,I'd go thru a quarter oz in a night/next morning by myself...never got strung out,just had it like that at that moment in my life...was fun but never again...


I don't understand how you cannot get strung out when you've been doing it for many hours straight. I am older now and it was fun in the day... but also found times when I'd look in the mirror and think wtf did I do to myself. That was it for me. And in a couple situation... oh that'd be bad bad.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 16, 2015)

I've got a different perspective on drugs..much like citizens of countries who legalized many substances,I pay no mind to drugs,as I've been around them, and mass quantities, since I was very young...coke never got to be my thing,as it was everyone's thing..I was 16 and selling ounces of raw uncut scale...so a gram to a layman might seem a bunch,to me its about 3 lines and a quick convo with a friend,then off to lunch...
You don't see many bartenders who drink like their customers do ya?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 16, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> I've got a different perspective on drugs..much like citizens of countries who legalized many substances,I pay no mind to drugs,as I've been around them, and mass quantities, since I was very young...coke never got to be my thing,as it was everyone's thing..I was 16 and selling ounces of raw uncut scale...so a gram to a layman might seem a bunch,to me its about 3 lines and a quick convo with a friend,then off to lunch...
> You don't see many bartenders who drink like their customers do ya?


how the hell did u manage to move oz's of scale when u were 16


----------



## BWG707 (Feb 16, 2015)

If you got "scale" it moves itself.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 16, 2015)

BWG707 said:


> If you got "scale" it moves itself.


lmao true, but i seriously doubt a 16 year old would be able to move oz's of scale without some sort of crazy family connections

i don't believe it


----------



## grasscropper (Feb 16, 2015)

Well he said he'd been around it very young... so maybe there are connections family wise. Me I start doing lines.. and have a drink..I am going until there's no more. And don't eat.. which isn't good because I am not very big.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 16, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lmao true, but i seriously doubt a 16 year old would be able to move oz's of scale without some sort of crazy family connections
> 
> i don't believe it


I've been able to get raw L since then too..
Fact of life,the drug culture is as big as the world...13yr old bank H on the corner dude...so I can't know a trucker from Florida?


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 16, 2015)

Guy I went to school with was doing the same thing at the same age,but the life and a girl caught up with him...and he shot himself..
This is why I told you to stay away when u mentioned hustling..I wasnt being socially caring with my lecture AS it were,I was telling you from experience...
If you believe me..


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 16, 2015)

Also,stop watching mob movies...hahaha..


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 16, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Also,stop watching mob movies...hahaha..


thats not what i meant by family lol i meant literally family


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 16, 2015)

Nope,truck driver I met at the weed mans house...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 16, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Nope,truck driver I met at the weed mans house...


yeah i know i read what u said i was just explaining what i meant, and i have to add your extremely lucky to be be in that position at age 16. when i was 16 i was sippin on a 40 yellin 5-0 as a black guy would say lol


----------



## hydroMD (Feb 16, 2015)

Get better coke not cut with meth


grasscropper said:


> Any suggestins that would allow me to sleep?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 16, 2015)

hydroMD said:


> Get better coke not cut with meth


lol yeah thats what i thought, i had no problems with sleeping every time i did coke. And coke is often cut with meth


----------



## grasscropper (Feb 16, 2015)

Then i have always had coke laced with meth i suppose. And here I wondered what meth would be like...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 16, 2015)

grasscropper said:


> Then i have always had coke laced with meth i suppose. And here I wondered what meth would be like...


its actually very likely your coke had a bit of meth in it, did it burn a bit or was it very smooth? how long did it last?


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 16, 2015)

Lol...cutting a drug with a drug...so lucrative.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 16, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Lol...cutting a drug with a drug...so lucrative.


meth is a lot cheaper then coke dude, it happens quite a bit


----------



## BWG707 (Feb 16, 2015)

Maybe nowadays. Back in the day that never happened. Coke was coke, meth was meth.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 16, 2015)

Not my point.
Explain why?
Inositol=$20a key
Meth=$10k a key


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 16, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Not my point.
> Explain why?
> Inositol=$20a key
> Meth=$10k a key


they'll snort it and still get that boost, therefore u can cut it without it being weak


----------



## grasscropper (Feb 16, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> its actually very likely your coke had a bit of meth in it, did it burn a bit or was it very smooth? how long did it last?


It burned some and of course the numbing... something I like for some reason. First line is always the best, and it lasted maybe an hour..before we did another. New Years we did a bit... but wasn't burny... not racey. But I didn't think it was any good.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 16, 2015)

grasscropper said:


> It burned some and of course the numbing... something I like for some reason. First line is always the best, and it lasted maybe an hour..before we did another. New Years we did a bit... but wasn't burny... not racey. But I didn't think it was any good.


well it was probably just cut with some wierd shit if it burned a bit and only lasted an hour, last time i did it it was real smooth with no burn what so ever. last time i snorted meth it feels smooth at first then it just stings like a bitch, lasted like 10 hours, a twitchy nervous high unlike coke


----------



## grasscropper (Feb 16, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> well it was probably just cut with some wierd shit if it burned a bit and only lasted an hour, last time i did it it was real smooth with no burn what so ever. last time i snorted meth it feels smooth at first then it just stings like a bitch, lasted like 10 hours, a twitchy nervous high unlike coke


I have never tried meth... just coke. No stinging involved. So I have done "coke" many many many times, what is pure coke supposed to feel like or do to us then? I would be pretty sure most coke is cut... but with what I don't know. I was told 'baby laxative" at one point. Which makes sense... what else I have no idea.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 16, 2015)

grasscropper said:


> I have never tried meth... just coke. No stinging involved. So I have done "coke" many many many times, what is pure coke supposed to feel like or do to us then? I would be pretty sure most coke is cut... but with what I don't know. I was told 'baby laxative" at one point. Which makes sense... what else I have no idea.


its an addictive expensive ass drug i recommend u stay away especially if u have an addictive personalty like mine. but NO WHERE near as bad as meth, you fiend after u do it, you fiend before u do it, u fiend to no end til your heart stops


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## rory420420 (Feb 16, 2015)

Making fake coke with meth,benzocaine,mixed w some powder of a sort, I can see,there's just no way in the world a successfully established coke dealer is using $20a gram cut ...not for regular business...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 16, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Making fake coke with meth,benzocaine,mixed w some powder of a sort, I can see,there's just no way in the world a successfully established coke dealer is using $20a gram cut ...not for regular business...


100$ a gram for coke here but its usually pretty good


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 16, 2015)

I haven't checked but its allways been @40a gram average when I hear people talk of it,and that's not often..pretty boring drug IMO,and I think that opinions caught on..lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 16, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> I haven't checked but its allways been @40a gram average when I hear people talk of it,and that's not often..pretty boring drug IMO,and I think that opinions caught on..lol


prices range greatly unlike acid, thats why i sold it, its so easy and quick to make a fuck ton of money 100$ a pop


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 16, 2015)

Yea,I know,but,here,prices are standard.
500-800oz
I've never heard otherwise.in years.
I'm sure its cheaper if ya knew a friend...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 16, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Yea,I know,but,here,prices are standard.
> 500-800oz
> I've never heard otherwise.in years.
> I'm sure its cheaper if ya knew a friend...


if that friend likes loosing money then sure lol


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 17, 2015)

No,most savvy business men have a bottom line,so no use in being Hoggish...keeps a good client base when honesty is blantant...dude I get herb from,its 200oz..and 50$ a quarter..not $75 or $100 a quarter cause you're not buying much...
Smart business is best..work smart and safe,not hard and dangerous. ...
Standard oil..ever heard of Rockefeller?
Every home in America had his product.
Why? 
He got the money he wanted spread evenly,and made affordable,to everyone.
Carnegie? Didn't put up with middle men..made his own way with his pipelines,and spread his profits evenly amongst distributors..instead of sharing His profits and raising his price to compensate.

Just like any other business..friendly or not.


----------



## grasscropper (Feb 17, 2015)

$120 for a gram of coke here.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 17, 2015)

grasscropper said:


> $120 for a gram of coke here.


I'm copping a bird now,be there soon...line up 1000grams and well split the 100k fifty fifty...


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 18, 2015)

LOL there is a lot of stupid shit in this thread lol cutting coke with meth??? lol that's like when people used to say pills were "smackey" they would say "the press must have put some heroin in these pills cuz theyre so mello" I would tell them that there are many many reasons why that just isn't the case..


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 18, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Making fake coke with meth,benzocaine,mixed w some powder of a sort, I can see,there's just no way in the world a successfully established coke dealer is using $20a gram cut ...not for regular business...


That is what the Mexicans do in my area to keep the supply if an order gets popped.. Mix it up in a paint bucket.. gram dealers usually go to GNC or somethin.. mixin by the brick you would find something even cheaper..


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 18, 2015)

blowincherrypie said:


> LOL there is a lot of stupid shit in this thread lol cutting coke with meth??? lol that's like when people used to say pills were "smackey" they would say "the press must have put some heroin in these pills cuz theyre so mello" I would tell them that there are many many reasons why that just isn't the case..


Thanks! I was trying to refrain and be polite...
Exactly.


----------



## corramars (Jul 18, 2016)

Man, I tried a supplement made of valerian,passion flower,melatonin. It worked very well! Had a good night sleep and didn't feel any anxiety! Have fun!


----------

